# 2011 Bontrager Race Wheekset



## TCW1 (May 29, 2008)

Just visited my LBS and might get a 60 cm Trek Madone 5.2, H2; they offered it for nearly 20% off. They had a 62 in stock and I placed it on the scale just to see what kind of weight the bike was. With reflectors, no pedals, it weighed 17 lbs. 10 ounces, not too bad, not great either. According to the Bontrager website the wheelset is heavy at around 1910 grams for the set. My current old beater ride has Velomax Circuit Comp wheels that might be lighter. 

Anyone familiar with the Bontrager Race wheels? I weigh about 215lbs. and am thinking about getting the bike and throwing on a lighter wheelset to knock off some rotational weight (2009 Kysrium Elites at Nahsbar for cheap right now and almost a pound lighter). I could keep the Bontragers as backups and for rough-road days. Any thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## TeamCholent (Apr 20, 2005)

*Bontrager Race Wheels*

They are okay. Standard on Trek bikes as they own Bontrager.
The Race are the lowest end but durable.
I weigh 210 and my old pair stood up to my 6000 plus miles a year on them.
You could ride them or keep them for winter rainy training days.
The Mavics are good wheels.
The plus on the Bontrager is a standard 2 or 3 year warranty, check the site. The Mavics are from 2009, what is the warranty?

FYI in either case there are better wheels, just depends on what you need and weight of the rider.

Rob


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

IIRC, Bontrager's carry a 5 year warranty. The Race is the second tier up with SSR/Select being the lowest. Another wheelset your might consider are Easton EA90 SL's from Colorado Cyclist for less than $500 right now. At 200# I have had good luck with mine.


----------



## johntrek5 (Nov 8, 2010)

I have a 2011 5.2 in a 58cm. The RACE wheels are real durable, but as you mentioned are not the lightest, and therefore not the fastest/climbing wheels out there. I switched to the Easton EA90SL's and started breaking spokes. Actually you can go to the Easton thread and read all about the problems I had(and others) with the Eastons. I have ended up with a set of Mavic Cosmic and have been very happy. For the record I am 190 pounds. I understand the desire to go with a lighter set, but at your weight (and mine watch out for these ultra light wheels. You will not be disapointed in the bike though, Love mine, and I have almost 4,000 miles on it already. I actually put my stock RACE wheels on my wifes Lexa SLX, and I am using her SSR wheels as my pit/spare wheels. If you go with Eastons, you will want a spare set for when you have to send yours back and forth to their wheel service center. They know me on a first name basis! Good luck!


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

If you are not planning on selling the Bontrager Race wheels, then you may as well ride them for a while and then consider an upgrade after you have some experience with them.

I do not have much experience with those wheels, but I know a ~150lb rider who does occasional light touring and got cracks on his rear rim (and also the rim on the warranty replacement wheel). I think they use standard spokes, so you can get a substitute spoke at a local shop if one breaks (but an exact matching spoke is most likely a special order item).

In terms of weight, saving 300-400 grams is a very small percentage of the bike+rider weight and will have a negligible effect on performance. I would look at wheels that may offer something different such as wheels with wider rims (e.g. Velocity A23, HED C2)


----------



## TCW1 (May 29, 2008)

That's too bad on the Eastons, that why I was eyeballing the Kysrium Elites (Competitive Cyclist is doing a 15% off on components right now - so $552 for a 2011 set). If I remember correctly my Velomax Circuits are around 1750 grams and they've been durable (even when I was fatter). I broke my first spoke recently and that's after 10 years of hard riding. A friend of mine who weighs around 235 - 245-ish picked up some American Classic Hurricanes a few months ago. He's had absolutely no problems and they're around the same weight as the Kysrium Elites. Just an FYI, I got a set of Easton Havens for my Santa Cruz Tallboy. They've been amazingly tough and light. I'll be interested to see if Easton uses a similar technology on their road bike wheels in the future, if they haven't already.


----------



## TCW1 (May 29, 2008)

valleycyclist said:


> If you are not planning on selling the Bontrager Race wheels, then you may as well ride them for a while and then consider an upgrade after you have some experience with them.
> 
> I do not have much experience with those wheels, but I know a ~150lb rider who does occasional light touring and got cracks on his rear rim (and also the rim on the warranty replacement wheel). I think they use standard spokes, so you can get a substitute spoke at a local shop if one breaks (but an exact matching spoke is most likely a special order item).
> 
> In terms of weight, saving 300-400 grams is a very small percentage of the bike+rider weight and will have a negligible effect on performance. I would look at wheels that may offer something different such as wheels with wider rims (e.g. Velocity A23, HED C2)


Yeah, a pound is fairly negligible in the grand scheme of overall weight. Interestingly, I borrowed a buddies Cane Creek Carbon tubular wheelset for a duathlon. They felt so much faster than my Velomax wheelset, it was unbelievable, my average speed for the race was the highest I've ever done. So, I suppose the rotational weight is really that important. That said, another buddy has a pair of never used Reynolds Carbon wheels the team gave him. He offered to sell them for $500. I may take him up on that offer, but I'll still need a decent clincher for daily rides.

Appreciate the feedback.


----------



## farva (Jun 24, 2005)

Don't the new Bontrager Race Lites use traditional lacing instead of paired spokes? If so, they should be much more durable/maintainable wheels for a heavy rider. For an upgrade K Elite's would be my choice of the others you mentioned. They are far better wheels than the more expense aluminum spoked SL version.


----------



## TCW1 (May 29, 2008)

Yes, but these aren't Race Lites, they're just the Race model. So they're heavier. I just took a look at the Rol Race SLRs. They look pretty nice and at a great price point.


----------



## Blue CheeseHead (Jul 14, 2008)

johntrek5 said:


> I have a 2011 5.2 in a 58cm. The RACE wheels are real durable, but as you mentioned are not the lightest, and therefore not the fastest/climbing wheels out there. I switched to the Easton EA90SL's and started breaking spokes. Actually you can go to the Easton thread and read all about the problems I had(and others) with the Eastons. I have ended up with a set of Mavic Cosmic and have been very happy. For the record I am 190 pounds. I understand the desire to go with a lighter set, but at your weight (and mine watch out for these ultra light wheels. You will not be disapointed in the bike though, Love mine, and I have almost 4,000 miles on it already. I actually put my stock RACE wheels on my wifes Lexa SLX, and I am using her SSR wheels as my pit/spare wheels. If you go with Eastons, you will want a spare set for when you have to send yours back and forth to their wheel service center. They know me on a first name basis! Good luck!


I did break a spoke in 5,000 miles on my Eastons. My LBS was able to replace the spoke and I was up and running in a week.


----------



## TCW1 (May 29, 2008)

My LBS came through and will let me trade in the Race wheelset for some 2011 Kysrium Elites plus $350. Seems like a pretty good deal. I like it when then LBS steps up and exceeds expectations.


----------



## onthebottom (May 4, 2011)

I have a 2011 6.7 with RXL wheels, they have over a thousand miles on them and they're perfect.

OTB


----------



## TCW1 (May 29, 2008)

RXL wheels look nice. The Race wheels are heavy.


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

johntrek5 said:


> I have a 2011 5.2 in a 58cm. The RACE wheels are real durable, but as you mentioned are not the lightest, and therefore not the fastest/climbing wheels out there. I switched to the Easton EA90SL's and started breaking spokes. Actually you can go to the Easton thread and read all about the problems I had(and others) with the Eastons. I have ended up with a set of Mavic Cosmic and have been very happy. For the record I am 190 pounds. I understand the desire to go with a lighter set, but at your weight (and mine watch out for these ultra light wheels. You will not be disapointed in the bike though, Love mine, and I have almost 4,000 miles on it already. I actually put my stock RACE wheels on my wifes Lexa SLX, and I am using her SSR wheels as my pit/spare wheels. If you go with Eastons, you will want a spare set for when you have to send yours back and forth to their wheel service center. They know me on a first name basis! Good luck!


What? The 2011 5.2 is running Race? They used to run the higher level Race Lite for years. What happened?


----------



## gtpharr (Oct 6, 2008)

terbennett said:


> What? The 2011 5.2 is running Race? They used to run the higher level Race Lite for years. What happened?


I think it is just another example of the all too common practice of downgrading quality, features, or size to keep the price the same as the previous year. Many companies target their product to be at a certain price point and the only way to keep a product at that price point year after year is to reduce margins or reduce quality/features/size. 

Your local grocery store is full of these examples. Many items that once came in a 16 oz package are now 15 or 14 ozs, but the price is the about the same.


----------

